

My Credit Card is Less Secure than my Facebook - lookatpete
http://lookatpete.com/my-credit-card-is-less-secure-than-my-facebook

======
FellowTraveler
The reason credit cards are less secure, is because there is no need for them
to be secure.

Anytime something goes wrong, there is a staff of people, paid for by those
high credit card merchant fees, able to reverse any transaction.

Since the transactions are reversible, there's not much need for security.

------
BoyWizard
'Charge Notifications' do exist. Your bank may/may not offer them.

